# hairloss and dark skin



## wicked4life (May 14, 2010)

Hi i'm new here, great forum, not looking for a diagnosis just wondering if anyones seen anything like this on their pets before. I have a 4 year old female bulldog and noticed thinning of the fur around the mid rib cage section a couple weeks ago, hasn't gotten worse and i'm pretty sure i've seen this on my other dog years ago, the hair thinned out and the skins darker and a little more textured, i've attached pics, any feedback would be greaty appreciated. And I wouldn't hesitate to bring my dog to a vet if I felt it necessary but it doesn't seem to be affecting her in anyway. thanks


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Hypothyroidism is a condition common in Bulldogs. Coat and skin issues are primary symptoms with thinning or loss of coat and hyperpigmentation and thickening of the skin. Other symptoms can be increased appetite, general lethargy and behavioral changes. The condition in the pictures you posted would be considered mild in comparison to my dogs but it could be early stage. You may want to discuss this possibility with your vet and ask him/her to check the T4 thyroid level.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with lulu'smom. My dog has hypothyroidism and this is one of the classic symptoms. Great thing is it's very easily controlled and cheap to medicate. I would take her in and have a thyroid panel done. As far as blood tests go at my vet it's fairly inexpensive and results are fairly quick (with in a week depending on how busy the lab is).

If it is confirmed that your dog has hypothyroidism ask the vet about buying your pills in bulk, it save quite a bit of money in the long run. I just ordered more and for 90 days it was $0.07 per pill but when I ordered 1000 (about 15 months) it was $0.04 per pill and I don't have to worry about calling and ordering pills all the time and they have a very long expiration date as long as they are stored properly.

Here are a few great websites for hypothyroid info:
Canine Autoimmune Thyroid Disease

Hypothyroidism WebDVM

Dog Aware Hypothyroidism


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> I agree with lulu'smom. My dog has hypothyroidism and this is one of the classic symptoms. Great thing is it's very easily controlled and cheap to medicate. I would take her in and have a thyroid panel done. As far as blood tests go at my vet it's fairly inexpensive and results are fairly quick (with in a week depending on how busy the lab is).
> 
> If it is confirmed that your dog has hypothyroidism ask the vet about buying your pills in bulk, it save quite a bit of money in the long run. I just ordered more and for 90 days it was $0.07 per pill but when I ordered 1000 (about 15 months) it was $0.04 per pill and I don't have to worry about calling and ordering pills all the time and they have a very long expiration date as long as they are stored properly.
> 
> ...


cool sites!!!
Most hypothroid dogs start getting that "black" skin on the belly before it shows up elsewhere. OP does your dog have dark skin on his/her belly as well?
I've seen these "spots" on dogs that were tested for thyroid conditions and came back fine. One was a shih-tzu, and the other a miniature poodle. Both dogs' conditions cleared up after being supplemented with zinc (either by oral supplement or by a spray on zinc product; both dogs seemed to do better with the liquid sprayed directly on the area). I'm obviously no vet, but I've seen this a few times and sometimes zinc helped. You might ask your vet (if a thyroid test comes back fine). Good luck!


----------

